# AFX Wheels??



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey has anyone seen these wheels before?

http://www.ebay.com/itm//170813546950

Roger Corrie


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

RRR makes em !


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Vincent makes a Halibrand also, but looks a little different and comes in several widths for different cars and chassis.

-Paul


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

pshoe64 said:


> Vincent makes a Halibrand also, but looks a little different and comes in several widths for different cars and chassis.
> 
> -Paul


I have a bunch of Vincen;t and they aren't the same. RRR has several new AFX wheels but none are Halibrands those have spinners on them. 

Roger Corrie


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll keep my eyes open for these. I like them, very detailed. Let us know if you run into the source first and where to get them.

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Being an AFX fanatic, I've never seen them on an AFX regular or MT chassis from Aurora. If you're not bidding on them Roger, I will. Would make a great addition, look great on the chassis. rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Being an AFX fanatic, I've never seen them on an AFX regular or MT chassis from Aurora. If you're not bidding on them Roger, I will. Would make a great addition, look great on the chassis. rr


I put in a bid just to see the wheels. Would love to locate a source for these


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I contacted the seller, this is his reply "I bought a huge parts lot and there was packages of wheels in it I don't know who made them but they are very high quality and just like AFX wheels except the centers"


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Those sure look delicious!

I'd be curious to see how they run out. There's lots of PRETTY out there ....but centered is a whole nuther universe.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bill Hall said:


> Those sure look delicious!
> 
> I'd be curious to see how they run out. There's lots of PRETTY out there ....but centered is a whole nuther universe.


Yep! Yep! Yep!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Are the wheels in the auction somehow different from these:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Heres the image from ebay











I think they are the same no? are you sure they are not RRR? Looks like the Cobras from RRR to me, and yes the RRR have the spinners. Just sayin'


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

plymouth71 said:


> Heres the image from ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After relooking at RRR page it looks like the Cobras do have spinners its the angle straight on you don't notice them at all

rOGER cORRIE


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

And for you guys that like to strip em, they are available in chrome... RM


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Rrr*

I see Jags Hobbies has these RRR wheels at the bottom of page.Looks like they only have the chrome ones.I'm gonna order a couple sets to see how they are.
http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/parts_rrr_cart.htm


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

RiderZ said:


> I see Jags Hobbies has these RRR wheels at the bottom of page.Looks like they only have the chrome ones.I'm gonna order a couple sets to see how they are.
> http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/parts_rrr_cart.htm


 
Aren't they $4.00 thru RRR?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Aren't they $4.00 thru RRR?


Yes-But Ohio is closer than Washington state.I will receive them faster-Thats worth a buck to me!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's not always true. Parcels from win43 in WA to me in NY get here faster than stuff from just about anywhere else. I think Jerry said the jet stream comes into play or something like that... Or maybe he said he was higher when he sent them. :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

RiderZ said:


> Yes-But Ohio is closer than Washington state.I will receive them faster-Thats worth a buck to me!!!:thumbsup:


 
Ah - OK. Got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

I order a couple of sets.I'll post some pics up when i get them.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Rrr*

I received my RRR AFX wheels today from Jag hobbies.I got the chrome "slots" and the "cobra" wheels.They roll nice and true and the chrome looks very good.The only complaint is the front tires that come with them are too large for the wheels and dont stay on or run true.I ended up putting on the narrow AFX "Goodyear" tires.I like them-something different!


----------

